# Urban life in Norway



## GSAA (Nov 2, 2009)

Norway isn't all sbout fjord and mountains. This thread is about urban life in Norway.

*Oslo*

With almost 600.000 inhabitants in the city and 1,5 million in the metro region, the Oslo area is home to almost one third of the country's population.

Karl Johan's Street - Oslo's and Norwa's main street. The yellowish building is the royal palace.








Stortinget, the Parliament, right next to Karl Johans Gate.








Aker Brygge, Oslo's magnificent boardwalk located a few minutes by foot from Karl Johans Gate.








The famous Vigeland Park.








A multi-million dollar villa in the upper-class district of Frogner.








Tøyen, an area with a large immigrant population. Over 25% of Oslo's inhabitants are foreigners.









*Bergen*

Bergen is the capital of Western Norway, with over 250.000 inhabitants. An old Hansa town with the German-inspired Bryggen ("the Harbour") districts reflects.








Central Bergen.








Torgallmenningen, the main street of Bergen.








Panorama of the city in winter.









*Trondheim*

Trondheim, with 260.000 inhabitants in the metro area, is the natural crntre of Middle Norway. In the Viking age, Nidarosdomen (below) was a religious centre in Scandinavia.








This red building is an important meeting place for the many students (20.000) of Trondheim.








Panorama of central Trondheim.









More to come.

(Pics from Wikipedia and via Google Pictures.)


----------



## GSAA (Nov 2, 2009)

*Stavanger*
Although a large city by Norwegian standards (about 250.000 in the metro area), Stavanger still manages to retain a typical "small Norwegian coastal town" feel in places.








As you can see, Stavanger is a very green city, and it was Europeean capital of Culture in 2008.


----------



## Chevre (Oct 1, 2009)

Beautiful cities! Thanks!


----------



## GSAA (Nov 2, 2009)

*Kristiansand*
A charming town located in the very southernmost coast of the country, Kristiansand has about 65.000 inhabitants in its urban area. Kristiansand is a typical summer town, and many people from the Oslo area (about 5 hours away) have summer houses in the region.








Main street:








Panorama:








Norway's biggest festival, Quartfestivalen, was held in Kristiansand until it recently was declared bankrupt.









*Tromsø*
The only town of significant size in northern Norway is Tromsø, with about 50.000 inhabitants.
















this city is very cold in winter, but temperatures can get over 25 degrees celsius in summer. The city is known for the Aurora bolearis:


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

What a lovely and detailed tour...very beautiful cityscapes and Bergen is so nice


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Nice pics!!


----------



## GSAA (Nov 2, 2009)

*Fredrikstad*
Located in the very southeast of Norway, 30 km from the Swedish border, Fredrikstad is an historically important city, which the Fredrikstad fortress (below) reflects.








Fredrikstad's charming old town, popular among locals and tourists (especially from Oslo, 1,5 hours away).








Main square of Fredrikstad, in the old town. The Fr.stad area has around 100.000 inhabitants


----------



## GSAA (Nov 2, 2009)

*Hamar*
With 30.000 inhabitants, Hamar is the centre of the region around the river Mjøsa. Hamar is sometimes known as the capital of inland Norway, with 170.000 people in the metro area.








The region hosted the 1994 Winter Olympics, with Vikingskipet (below) hosting some events.








Lillehammer is an important "suburb" of Hamar.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice photos from those cities and towns of Norway


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Stunning photos indeed! Norway is always a fantastic destination! Amazingly beautiful country..


----------



## simcard (Feb 18, 2009)

very nice photos


----------



## GSAA (Nov 2, 2009)

With 40.000 city residents and over 100.000 in the metro area, Ålesund (that's where I live!) is the only city of significant size on the coastal stretch between Bergen and Tronsheim (700 km by car). Ålesund burned in 1904, afterwards the town (today's city centre) was built in the Art Noveau style.








Ålesudn is often considered the most beautiful city in Norway. Here's the city and the surrounding area as seen from the "city mountain", Aksla.








Ålesund is the largest fishing port in Norway, much of the "bacalao" in Portugal for example is from Ålesund. In recent years the large shopping centre (fourth largest in Norway) at Moa (ca. 10 km from the ciy centre) has been a social meeting place for many residents.








Below, another pic from central Ålesund. In the upper right corner (on the mountain) you see Fjellstua, where pic #1 is taken from. The city also the gateway to Norway's finest and most well-known fjords, like Geiranger (UNESCO site).


----------



## lee's (Nov 4, 2009)

I love alesund. i was there last year winter even though i didnt go up to the hill due to the ice and snow in the hilly area, walking around this 'cute' city was lots of fun. charming place to live in. 

thanks for all the photos in norway. i was dying to go back one day!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Ålesund city in this photo looks really great


>


----------



## yuval5 (May 19, 2006)

Norway is so pretty ^_^


----------



## GSAA (Nov 2, 2009)

One of Norwa's first cities, founded in 871, Tønsberg is located about 100 km from Oslo. Around 50.000 people live in the urban area. Below: Tønsberg's old town.








Tønsberg's waterfront:








In the evening:








From satellites:


----------



## kony (Jan 18, 2003)

Great!!!


----------



## Heroico (Sep 14, 2009)

norway is a beautiful country!


----------



## GSAA (Nov 2, 2009)

*Drøbak*
Another typical "summer town" in south west Norway, 40 km from Oslo. The town has around 11.500 inhabitants, many of whom commute to Oslo to work.








As you can see, the town is mostly suburban.








Harbor area.








From the air.


----------



## Libertango (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks for the wonderful pics; Bergen looks so pretty, and I'd dearly love to visit Oslo too - in fact, I wanna visit it all! Norway has that "mysterious wonderland" feel to it, in my head.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice aerial view of Oslo in above photo...


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

What a beautiful country - both the natural and cultural sides. Thanks


----------



## reffer101 (Nov 21, 2009)

That is really beautiful Place, I would like to visit it someday.


----------



## dexter26 (Feb 24, 2008)

Bump. Isn't there anyone out there with some cool pictures of Oslo's urban side of life?


----------



## rawer23 (Apr 21, 2010)

nice.


----------



## wolkenkrabber (Nov 21, 2003)

neat thread!

lol it was funny that you showed this buildiing:









I stayed in that building for a night a few years ago, it's a cheap hostel during the summer.


----------



## rawer23 (Apr 21, 2010)

Not expensive but a hotel would be safe I believe.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The building of that hotel looks nice to me... btw please post more photos


----------



## dexter26 (Feb 24, 2008)

*6 more Oslo:*

This one I saw thanks to GlennHGSD over at the N&B forum:









And found these five on a FB group for Oslo and Oslo photos:

We have them too, those damn "mimes!"  just kidding









Gotta feature our wonderful forest areas, fresh nature fresh air easily available









Aker brygge: warm January evening 2007 part 1









Aker brygge: warm January evening 2007 part 2









Karl Johan spring 2008


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Very good looking photos; the last one especially with the trees


----------



## dexter26 (Feb 24, 2008)

3 Oslo art in the streets:


----------



## dexter26 (Feb 24, 2008)

Map of Oslo's "subway" system (most of it is in open air except centrally):
In Norway we call subway "T-bane" similar to Sweden "Tunnelbana" but some now want to change its name to "metro" - anything to sound important 










Map of all railbound systems in Oslo 
Many-colored are subway/T-bane lines
Grey lines are the _local trains_
Blue lines is the tram system


----------



## dexter26 (Feb 24, 2008)

Park life in Oslo, Sofienbergparken
(taken by UrbanLife, you can find the picture in this Oslo thread in N&B forums - scroll down that page to see the photo)


----------



## WinoSoul (Sep 14, 2005)

Awesome thread! I loved!


----------



## City of Rain (Jun 1, 2009)

another picture which gives a great overview of *Bergen, second biggest city of Norway*
population: 256 000
metro area: 375 000

scroll --->









more pics of Bergen http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=689272&page=9


----------



## alekssa1 (Jan 29, 2009)

Bergen looks amazing (saying it once again)! I wish I could visit one day


----------



## City of Rain (Jun 1, 2009)

alekssa1 said:


> Bergen looks amazing (saying it once again)! I wish I could visit one day


well, youre welcome  it sure is a beautiful place!

some buildings in bergen..


----------



## sur_les_étoiles (Aug 4, 2008)

amazing country, wonderful nature, trendy cities, nice people, what else could someone ask for?, i really enjoyed this thread, specially Bergen pictures and the snow-covered streets, how cold Oslo gets in winter?


----------



## dexter26 (Feb 24, 2008)

Informational video on the ongoing fjordby / Oslo fjord city process of development


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

Amazing i like Norway


----------



## podline (Jan 14, 2009)

edit...


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

This thread is very nice, Norway is an amazing country


----------



## grunerlokka (Apr 27, 2011)

Do you have any pics of Grenland district?

Porsgrunn/Skien/Brevik/langesund/Stathelle


----------



## cabo shark (Aug 29, 2010)

Skien 








(source: Wikipedia)


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful, thanks for the update..:cheers:


----------

